# Koi- Paarungsverhalten



## derstoepsel1968 (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe Koi-Freunde,
ich hab heut nicht schlecht aus der Wäsche geschaut: Aber heute morgen spielen einige Koi " wilde Sau"......Ein Weibchen vorweg und die Herren hinterher quer durch den Teich....Sie haben es auch schon geschaft das Weibchen zum laichen zu bringen. Ich habe das Weibchen und die 2 Verfolger ( ich hoffe Mänchen ) vom restlichen Teich durch ein Netz abgeschottet.
Nun können Sie in aller "Ruhe" das machen was mich ein wenig glücklich werden läst.
Ich hatte mit einen Teich so einige bedenken wie zb. 
1: Teichfilter ausreichend ??
2: Waserwerte io ??
3: Flachwasserzone ausreichend ??
4: und so weiter ....

So nun hoffe ich auf Euch das Ihr mehr ein paar Tipp´s geben könnt:beeten 

Ich möchte die Eier möglichst im Teich belassen und es der Natur überlassen ob es was wird oder nicht. Natürlich würde ich mich freuen wenn ein paar Eier heranwachsen und es kleine Baby´s werden.
Also einwenig möchte ich den Glück auf die Sprünge helfen.... 

jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen ??

Mit freundlichen Gruß
Michael


----------



## derstoepsel1968 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi- Paarungsverhalten*

Hallo,
ich habe heute das nächste Weibchen das ablaicht.....Ich hoffe nur, die Mänchen haben genug Saft :beeten 
Ich hab mir ein 200 liter Behälter fertig gemacht und mit Teichwasser befüllt.
Dann ein großes Mückennetz reingelegt. In das  Mückennetz habe ich einen Teil vom Laich gelegt. Unten im Behälter hab ich eine kleine Pumpe gelegt und von dort aus geht es zum Filter..... Das Mückennetz soll verhindern, das der Laich in die Pumpe gesaut wird. Lüfterstein hab ich auch ganz langsam laufen.


Muß ich den Laich trennen von den Algen oder kann ich es zusammen lasen ??

Werde nun mal abwarten was passiert.....

Mit freundlichen Gruß
Michael


----------



## rainthanner (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi- Paarungsverhalten*

Hallo, 

die Algen solltest du lassen. 
Dem Wasser und somit dem Laich solltest du Malachitgrün-Oxalat zugeben. 
In einer Dosierung, wie man sie auch bei Ichtyo anwendet. 

So vermeidest du, dass der Laich verpilzt und zerstört wird. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## derstoepsel1968 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi- Paarungsverhalten*

Hallo Rainer,
welche Menge würdest du vorschlagen. 200 Gartenteichwasser sind im Fass.
Bin leider nicht so erfahren....hab zwar schon länger Teiche aber erst seit 3 Jahren ein paar Koi´s....wenn Koi´s ablaichen können doch Wasserwerte nicht schlecht sein oder ??
Gruß
Michael


----------



## rainthanner (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi- Paarungsverhalten*

Hallo, 

das hat nichts mit deinen Wasserwerten zu tun. 
Verpilzungen entstehen aus mehreren Gründen. 



Die Teichdosierungen kann man auf so kleine Mengen nur mittels Stammlösungen dosieren. 

Ich würde im Aquarium- oder Zoohandel ein malachithaltiges Mittel gegen Verpilzungen besorgen. So kann man dann kleine Wassermengen vorsorglich behandeln. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Redlisch (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi- Paarungsverhalten*

Hallo,

ich hätte dem Laich mit den 200l Wasser einfach 2 Mandelbaumblätter beigegeben. Die schützen sehr gut vor Laichverpilzung und es ist auch kein Problem mit der Überdosierung.

Was meinst du dazu , Rainer ?

In meinen Barschbecken (700l) und auch in den anderen Aquarien habe ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Vorher hatte ich oft das Problem das beim Laich von Welsen oft Laichverpilzung aufgetreten ist.

Axel


----------



## derstoepsel1968 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi- Paarungsverhalten*

Hallo Rainer und Axel,
dies sind ja 2 unterschiedliche Tipp´s
ein mal auf Naturbasis und einmal auf chemiebasis...Also die Mandelblätter hören sich ja nicht schlecht an 
Mandelblätter von ein normalen Mandelbaum oder ?? Gibt es den im Norddeutschland überhaupt ??
Mit den Wasserwerten meinte ich auch allgemein....Ablaichen würden Sie auch wenn  Wasserwerte nicht stimmen ??
Mit freundlichen Gruß
Michael


----------



## rainthanner (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi- Paarungsverhalten*

Eigentlich sollte der homöopathische Rat mit den Mandelbaumblätter aus meiner Ecke kommen.  


Stattdessen riet ich zur Chemie. 



Manche Aquarianer schwören auf die Blätter und wie man`s macht, wars hinterher vermutlich falsch. 


Man könnte auch garnix machen, aber das geht nur sehr selten gut. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## derstoepsel1968 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi- Paarungsverhalten*

Hallo Rainer,
ok....ich weiss nicht so recht....also Malachitgrün-Oxalat werd ich versuchen.
ich möcht ja nur versuchen einige wenige Koi´s durchzubringen.
Wenn ich mir schon die Arbeit mache möchte ich auch ein kleinen Erfolg haben.
Dagen werde ich ja sehen was aus den Restlaich was sich im teich in der Flachwasserzone befindet passiert. Alle Eier können die koi´s ja nicht erwischen oder ??
Mitfreundlichen Gruß
Michael


----------



## Redlisch (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi- Paarungsverhalten*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich sollte der homöopathische Rat mit den Mandelbaumblätter aus meiner Ecke kommen.
> 
> Gruß Rainer



Homöopathisch ? Ich denke mal deninitiv nicht, das würde ja bedeuten das man nichts am Wasser nachweisen kann ! Ich kann aber deutlich etwas am Wasser riechen und eine leichte Färbung ist auch gegeben.

Kaufen kannst du die in vielen Tiergeschäften, gibt es als 10er Packs für wenig Geld.

Die __ Barsche nehmen die sich sogar mit in ihr Revier und darauf abzuleichen 

Auf jedenfall tritt seit dem keine Laichverpilzung mehr auf, welches sonst zu 90% der Fall war ...

Den Tipp mit dem Mandelbaumblättern bekam ich übrigens von anderen __ Barsch haltern, ich dachte mir testen kann man das ja mal, viel kann ja nicht schief laufen. Bisher zumindest 100% Erfolg.

Die Blätter sind übrigens vom Seemandelbaum ... 

Axel


----------



## baumr (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi- Paarungsverhalten*

Hallo 
Habe letztes Jahr das gleiche Laichverhalten erlebt ( dieses Jahr keinerlei Anzeichen) und habe eigentlich dann garnichts unternommen. Irgendwann haben wir  sie dann entdeckt. Es waren dann immerhin noch um die 30 Stück durchgekommen. Heuer im Frühjahr babe ich dann abgefischt und die unserer Meinung nach schönsten behalten zusammen mit den 4  "Alten" entwickeln sie sich prächtig, wie man sieht geht es auch ohne Aberglaube und Chemie


----------



## derstoepsel1968 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi- Paarungsverhalten*

Hallo zusammen,
heute hab ich die ersten Augen am Laich entdecken können. Aber wie ich vermutet habe werden wohl nicht alle Eier was. 

Werde am Wochenende mal sehen ob welche schlüpfen.

Melde mich wieder.....
Gruß
Michael


----------



## krautte1 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi- Paarungsverhalten*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe hierzu auch eine Frage - vermischen/vermehren/kreuzen
 sich Kois auch mit Goldfischen ?


----------



## Annett (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi- Paarungsverhalten*

Hallo.

Schau mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=165021/?q=koi+goldfische#post165021


----------



## derstoepsel1968 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi- Paarungsverhalten*

Hallo Leute,
heute sind die ersten koi´s in meiner "Regentonne" geschlüpft... Werde nun viel beobachten ......ich hoffe im Teich kommen auch ein paar durch evt. kommt ja der :hai aber ich werde sie verteiligen jeder der sich an meinen Baby-Koi´s vergreift kriegt etwas auf den  
Ich stelle die tage mal ein paar Foto´s von den Kleinen ein.

Bis dann 
Michael


----------



## derstoepsel1968 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi- Paarungsverhalten*

Hallo,
hier das erste Bild von den 2 Tage alten "Koi´s" 

Es wimmelt nur so in der Tonne .....mal schauen was da so sich entwickelt.. 
Bis dann 
Michael
Foto


----------



## loserofday (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi- Paarungsverhalten*

Ich kann auch nur die Seemandelbaumblätter empfehlen. Habe diese regelmäßig in meinen Aquarien. Habe noch keine Krankheiten oder Infektionen oder __ Parasiten gehabt.Leider nur unschön das sich das Wasser etwas bräunlich färbt.Aber optimal wenn man nicht zur Chemie greifen möchte. Auch Erlenzäpfchen sind gut.


----------



## derstoepsel1968 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi- Paarungsverhalten*

Hallo zusammen,
habe mich auch für die Seemandelbaumblätter entschieden......Ich habe heute mal in meinen Patronenfilter und was mußte ich sehen   Leider haben sich einige frisch geschlüpfte Koi´s in den Filter verirrt.   Was mache ich nun ?? 
Jemand eine Idee ??

Ich hab heut mal die Fische gezählt  sind 1 von 5 Eimern gewesen.

Mit freundlichen Gruß
Michael Foto


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi- Paarungsverhalten*

Hallo Michael,

na - das ist ja ein Gewusel. Denn mal viel Erfolg als Koi-Ziehpapa. Bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht.


----------

